

The Software Design Handbook - nathanbarry
http://nathanbarry.com/software/

======
nathanbarry
I'm thrilled to announce my latest book focused on designing web applications.
After the success of my last book, The App Design Handbook, I had a lot of
people asking me to write something specific to web applications. I actually
started writing the outline for this book back in 2009, but it wasn't until a
few months ago that I actually started writing.

Happy to answer any questions about it!

~~~
k3n
First, good job! I hope to add "authored a book" to my resume some day.

Question, though: if this book is specifically geared towards web apps, why
did you give it such an ambiguous name that mentions nothing at all about web
apps?

Is your book about architecting applications (on a code level), or is the
"design" relating more to the artistic definition of design? Judging by the
sample content, it looks to have little-to-nothing to do with actual code, and
mostly focused on UI/UX.

As-is, the title just seems really inaccurate; "software design", at least for
me, is a very specific area which deals exclusively with UML and other code-
level architectural concerns.

~~~
nathanbarry
I guess we are using the same words to mean different things. I'll see if I
can come up with a title that is more clear.

The book is focused on designing software from a user's perspective. That
includes how the application flow works, making sure it is intuitive, and
adding a layer of polish with colors, textures, and animations.

~~~
radley
Isn't the correct term "web apps"? I've never heard anyone refer to them as
"software".

~~~
nathanbarry
I was trying to name it using "Handbook" like my last book, but "The Web
Application Design Handbook" was already taken.

I would love better ideas!

~~~
radley
Why not The Web App Design Handbook? It matches your branding...

~~~
nathanbarry
There is already a book with that exact name :(

~~~
radley
"App" or "Application"? I searched for "App" and nothing showed in Google...

[https://www.google.com/search?q=%22The+Web+App+Design+Handbo...](https://www.google.com/search?q=%22The+Web+App+Design+Handbook%22)

------
gingerlime
It looks really cool. Sorry to nitpick, but I think you should say "DESIGNING
WEB SOFTWARE IS DIFFERENT from DESIGNING WEBSITES" (it might at least help
with the British crowd)

------
jacalata
Where's your definition of 'site' vs 'app' coming from? How does, e.g, Amazon,
fit into this?

------
ngokevin
Discount for people who bought previous book? :)

~~~
nathanbarry
I'll do a 25% (ish) discount on launch day and will be sure to let everyone
who bought the previous book know about it.

~~~
ngokevin
Great, thanks! Can't wait for this book.

